# 7 seater required



## cloughy (11 Feb 2008)

I am looking to change my current car, need family car and like the idea of the option of having 7 seats, but would most likely only be using 5 day to day.

I am researching the options, and know that there are the French cars, but have read mixed reports about their reliability and resale, then there is VW/Ford variations, but seem very large and van like, so am looking at the Toyota Corrolla Verso, like the look and reliability of it. 

Looking at the engine size, was wondering whether the 1.6 petrol is big enough for the size of the car, and also given the co2 emmissions but such cars, looks like the 1.6 would be creaper VRT and tax wise if brought in before July. The 2.2D will be Category D so high tax.

Any comments/observations welcomed.


----------



## ajapale (11 Feb 2008)

Search this forum for MPV. You will get plenty of hits.
Check out the Ford S-Max thread.


----------



## cloughy (11 Feb 2008)

thanks, have checked the other posts, the SMax is at least Cat D for VRT, so is 430 p/a after July, and 24% so in the same category as 1.6 Toyota pre July,wont be doing hugh mileage so don't know whether the 1.8Diesel Ford is worth the extra money to buy, and whether it will hold its value/be as reliable as the Toyota. The ford is also more expensive over 5k for an 07 here in ireland and 4k more expensive in the UK, and is also bigger than the Toyota.

Also anyone got a 1.6petrol Verso, is the engine big enough for the size and weight of the car?


----------



## RS2K (12 Feb 2008)

S-Max is a much bigger vehicle. In an entirely different class. Any 7 seater needs to be a diesel imho.

The 1.8 TDCI diesel is low emmissions engine, so after June will be a good buy or import. It's reliable and good to drive.


----------



## cloughy (12 Feb 2008)

thanks for that RS2K, will bear it in mind, but the extra cost of Diesel is over 5k, and based on mileage of circ 10/12k p/a may not warrant it. I understand what you are saying about the engine required to move a car of this size, but was wondering if anyone has experience of the 1.6petrol engine and whether they would recommend it or should we pay the additional for the diesel, given that intention is to hold long term, and with the mileage may not be suitable to the diesel, as most journeys are small, but if we were to go abroad in it, would we regret not getting the bigger engine.

all comments and suggestions welcomed, because if we go petrol then better to buy before July, whereas if Diesel then better after July so need some advice to point us in the right direction.

as regards the choice of vehicle, the Ford/VW equivalents are probably too big and OH likes the look and reliability of the Toyota.


----------



## DeBarr (12 Feb 2008)

Hi Cloughy

We had the 1.6 petrol Verso (basic model) from new for 3 years – upgraded to a new model Galaxy last year as we needed space for the expanding family (3 kids now) so had to go up a class in size (Toyota don't do a bigger MPV at the moment). Like yourself we were not doing huge mileage while we had it - about 10-12K miles a year.

Found the Toyota to be bullet proof. It looks well for a mid sized MPV and the interior is solid and kid-proof. We took ours to Scotland for a couple of weeks holiday before we had our third child and found we had loads of room for all the gear. The engine didn’t feel underpowered - it’s not a rocket by any means but then again it’s an MPV. We didn’t do a huge amount of long stints on the motorway network though. The seating system is very very easy to use although when all 7 seats are up the boot is tiny.

We’ve had no issues whatsoever with the Toyota – found it to be relatively fuel efficient and very cheap to insure, tax and service. It also held its value remarkably well.

On the newer Galaxy (1.8TDCi) we’ve had a few issues (steering column, airbag sensors) which are only being sorted this week after a number of attempts (3 months after buying the car - maybe it’s just a poor dealer, we are not a bit impressed with them). We both think that if Toyota brought out a bigger MPV we would move back to them straight away (sorry Ford but our local dealer does not care about after-sales).

Hope that helps. 
DeBarr


----------



## cloughy (12 Feb 2008)

Thanks DeBarr for that, will bear it in mind when we finally make a decision.


----------



## lorna (12 Feb 2008)

what about the toyota previa, they seem to be really spacious.  it would appear they are not being manufatured any more though ?
i think there are 07 reg ones out there ?  
i was actually thinking of buying a diesel 2L Previa 06/07 reg here in the UK for in the region of £15,000 sterling but again i am unsure if i should go for this or maybe the VW Sharan instead ?


----------



## RS2K (12 Feb 2008)

Sharan and galaxy are the same.


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Feb 2008)

As is the Seat Alhambra. Have you seen this old thread?


----------



## demoivre (12 Feb 2008)

RS2K said:


> S-Max is a much bigger vehicle. In an entirely different class. Any 7 seater needs to be a diesel imho.
> 
> The 1.8 TDCI diesel is low emmissions engine, so after June will be a good buy or import. It's reliable and good to drive.



 If there are no major adverse tax/insurance isssues would the galaxy be worth considering ( a few thousand dearer alright)? My missus has a galaxy and from experience there is no comparison space wise between  a mini MPV and the  full sized MPV.


----------



## lorna (12 Feb 2008)

what about the chrysler grand voyager? i think they look great but it would probably be fine if we were not leaving the UK to live in Ireland next year. we would probably have to pay a fortune in road tax and insurance as i think most of them are 3.3 L or thereabouts.
I havent really seen many of them on the roads in Ireland.


----------



## alri (12 Feb 2008)

Would highly recommend the VW Touran,1.6 ,low tax & insurance plenty of power for around the city and great for parking,not a big bus!However boot space is limited ,just depends on functionality needed.
Have it a couple of years and never had a problem.Have even travelled around the country with no problems.


----------



## DeBarr (12 Feb 2008)

Hi all

Importing a 3.3 Litre petrol when the new regime comes in will have some significant annual car tax implications. My understanding is that the following will occur when the new regime comes in:

Car                     Current Tax   New Tax    Current VRT     New VRT Rate
1.6 Verso  petrol     428               600            25%                 28%
2.2 Verso diesel      827               430            30%                 24%
Chrysler 3.3 petrol  1491             2000           30%                 36%

Note : If you buy a new Irish car or import a car and re-register before the changeover then the current tax implications will apply until the car is scrapped.
If you buy a new Irish car or import a car and re-register it after the changeover then the new tax regime will apply.

Hope this is useful
DeBarr


----------



## fintans (12 Feb 2008)

*chrysler grand voyager*



lorna said:


> what about the chrysler grand voyager? i think they look great but it would probably be fine if we were not leaving the UK to live in Ireland next year. we would probably have to pay a fortune in road tax and insurance as i think most of them are 3.3 L or thereabouts.
> I havent really seen many of them on the roads in Ireland.


 

The chrysler grand voyager is a big pile of sh*t# , read the online car reviews and you would run miles from them both in terms of engine and electrics reliability and crash safety ratings. They also do less than 20 miles to the gallon so would avoid the CGV if you have any sense.


----------



## cruchan09 (13 Feb 2008)

I'm in the market for a seven seater also. The boot in the verso looked very small with all seats up. However we looked at a Mazda 5 also and were impressed with the boot size even when all seats are up and the spec. Smallest engine is a 1.8 though which could get costly tax wise. Oh and the sliding side door did not go down well with the wife although I think it's s great idea. Anyone got one of these? I also like the scenic and the c4 but shying away from these due to some bad reliability reports.


----------



## JohnnieKippe (13 Feb 2008)

cruchan09 said:


> I also like the c4 but shying away .... due to some bad reliability reports.



Which reports are you refering to. Any modern reliability reports I can find online rank citroen quite well (no.10 out of 33 makers on one site).


----------



## cruchan09 (14 Feb 2008)

That's a fair point about most reviews being good for the C4 7 seater. Most of the user reviews I have seen have been positive but citroen consistently scores bad in the JD power survey and the 7 seater c4 is only around a short time as far as I can see. The c4 hatchback which I think has been around longer gets some really bad user reviews. That said a friend has recently bought a c4 7 seater so I'll be keeping an eye on his one as I do like the look of them and I have a couple of months to make a decision.


----------



## JohnnieKippe (14 Feb 2008)

cruchan09 said:


> That said a friend has recently bought a c4 7 seater so I'll be keeping an eye on his one as I do like the look of them and I have a couple of months to make a decision.



I'm picking up mine today, so will let you know how its going in a couple of months.


----------



## cruchan09 (14 Feb 2008)

Cheers


----------



## Wing&Prayer (22 Feb 2008)

we are currently looking at changing our 5 seater to a 7 seater. We are concerned though that with seven seats there will be no space in the boot! It can be a conundrum, seven seats for family of six, yet no space for all that goes with it! Has anyone driven a chevrolet captiva 7 seater how and if so hpw does it compare to a sharan - galaxy - alhambra spacewise in the boot and wrt safety of rear seats.


----------



## DrMoriarty (22 Feb 2008)

It looks a lot  to me, too. It's described as a 'compact SUV' and is probably more comparable to the likes of the [broken link removed].


----------



## tosullivan (23 Feb 2008)

we have a Verso 2.0 diesel about a year and its as reliable as they say

boot could be bigger which is where the S-Max can beat it

It wasn't cheap but it has a great spec (Sol), but it should hold its value very well.
The tank is not as big as I expected (only 53litres).

Other than that I can't fault it


----------



## mickyd (23 Feb 2008)

there is nothing out there to touch a chyrsler grand voyager
we have had 2 over the past 5 years and NEVER had to spend a bob on them  even after 100,000 miles
ours is a 2.8 diesel auto and it averages out at 30 mpg overall


----------



## lorna (24 Feb 2008)

we visited CarGiant today (in the UK) to decide which MPV we will purchase and have now decided the best one was the Toyota Previa 2.0 diesel. fantastic space all round, a bit pricey but seems like a sound well built MPV.
looked at grand espace, chrysler, galaxy, sharan, 806, seat, kia etc and the Previa offered the most in my view.
on the downside there doesn't seem to be many for sale in the UK but i am sure we will find one in the next few months.


----------



## RS2K (25 Feb 2008)

mickyd said:


> there is nothing out there to touch a chyrsler grand voyager
> we have had 2 over the past 5 years and NEVER had to spend a bob on them  even after 100,000 miles
> ours is a 2.8 diesel auto and it averages out at 30 mpg overall



I reckon you got a good'un because the trade views these yokes as unreliable in the extreme.

Also check out the Euro NCAP ratings, and videos of crash tests on You Tube. Scary stuff.


----------



## lorna (25 Feb 2008)

there were more chryslers for sale than any other MPV at CarGiant yesterday. The sales guys exact words were "i wouldn't recommend a Chrysler to anyone with children!".
Usually I would expect these sales guys to sell you anything so I was surprised at him slating the Chrysler especially with a stack of them for sale.


----------

